# small ones in west central indiana



## 12oclock (Apr 12, 2013)

Went today briefly. Got scared I was going to step on the ones I couldn't see. I picked the first...it fits in a shot glass. The other seven ranged from 3/8" to 3/4". I just hope this cold snap hasn't stunted them. They were all grays except one black.


----------

